
Ask HN: What companies give every engineer a private office? - conroy
Or all their employees? The only one I know is FogCreek.<p>If your company does this, do you mind answering a few questions in the comments?<p>- How big is your company?<p>- What&#x27;s the best part about having individual offices?<p>- How about the worst?<p>- Would you work at a company that didn&#x27;t have offices?
======
SlipperySlope
Should my company grow to the point of requiring office space, I would have
private offices for everyone.

My first programming job back in 1974 had fully enclosed private offices with
opaque doors and reasonable soundproofing.

In later years, in non-supervisory roles, I was occasionally put in shared
offices, or worse - cubicles.

Productivity is highest without distractions and without interruptions.
Communication is the responsibility of management - not the side effect of
cheap open space.

------
vfarcic
I think that private offices are a bad thing in many cases. Having everyone
together in an open space increases communication and results in much less
time spent trying to figure out what's going on or should be done.

~~~
Perdition
That sounds like a crutch for a malfunctioning team and bad management.

I find it incredibly ironic how many software companies apparently don't
believe in the power or usefulness of Information Technology.

~~~
BorisMelnik
> power or usefulness of Information Technology.

in what regard? communication?

